# [emerge] Problème de permission

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Lors de la recompilation de scheme48 je rencontre l'erreur suivante :

```
/usr/bin/install -c -m 644 /tmp/scheme48.image /var/tmp/portage/dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2/image//usr/lib64/scheme48-1.`cat ./build/minor-version-number`

rm /tmp/scheme48.image

for dialect in r5rs srfi-7; do               \

      /usr/bin/install -c script-interpreter         \

         /var/tmp/portage/dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2/image//usr/bin/scheme-$dialect;      \

   done

config_script=/var/tmp/portage/dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2/image//usr/bin/scheme48-config &&         \

   sed -e 's,@incdir\@,/usr/include,g'            \

       -e 's,@libdir\@,/usr/lib64,g'            \

       -e 's,@CC\@,x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc,g'            \

       -e 's,@LD\@,ld,g'               \

       -e 's,@DYNAMIC_EXTERNALS_CFLAGS\@,-fPIC,g' \

       -e 's,@DYNAMIC_EXTERNALS_LDFLAGS\@,-shared ,g' \

   < ./build/scheme48-config.in > $config_script &&   \

   chmod +x $config_script

/usr/bin/install -c c/posix.so c/srfi-27.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2/image//usr/lib64/scheme48-1.`cat ./build/minor-version-number`/

ACCESS DENIED  unlinkat:     /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs

rm: impossible de supprimer « /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs »: Permission non accordée

>>> Completed installing scheme48-1.8-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-10645.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: unlinkat

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs

A: /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs

R: /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs

C: rm /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2/temp/build.log'

tux jerome # ls /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs

ls: impossible d'accéder à /usr/bin/scheme-r5rs: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

----------

## loopx

Ca sent l'ebuild pourri ...   :Laughing: 

----------

